# Australian Citizenship Application : Form 1399 Declaration of service query



## MasterElaichi (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post here, so I hope I am posting in the correct place

I recently sat for my citizenship test and cleared it. A few days back, I received a Declaration of Service Form (1399) in the mail which I was asked to fill in and submit

I couldn't find information about this form anywhere online. I was wondering if anybody else has received this form and what the purpose of this form is. The questions in the form were quite similar to the some of the questions in the application form

Thanks


----------



## MasterElaichi (Apr 16, 2014)

*bump*

nobody else has been asked for this form?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

It seems no one knows about it or was asked to fill this form. There is not much information on internet as well. 

Make sure to update this thread with your experience with this form once you are done with it. This may be very helpful for anyone facing similar situation in future.


----------



## MasterElaichi (Apr 16, 2014)

hmm..this isn't exactly comforting- to know that there aren't many people who didn't have to sign this form

is there anyone who recently applied for citizenship and sat for the test here?


----------



## abdij (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi everybody I received this form now declaration form 1399 
what they need for you how do u go citizenship


----------



## sriasia (Nov 30, 2015)

MasterElaichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here, so I hope I am posting in the correct place
> 
> ...


Dear MasterElaichi, I have received this form but pages 2-3 are missing. Please help me


----------



## Victor90 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Master Elaichi,

I have the same case with you, my CO requested to fill up form 80 and 1399 but i'm only applying for 189 skilled independent visa not citizenship and i have no idea why i was told to fill 1399 instead of 1221 ( as guided from the dibp website)


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

MasterElaichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here, so I hope I am posting in the correct place
> 
> ...


No need to PANIC - this is a legislative requirement for both VISAS as well as CITIZENSHIP applications.

Some excerpts from the DIBP policy below - note this isn't word for word (some parts are edited) and it's policy NOT legislation:

"The Declaration of service - form 1399 (“the Declaration”) - is a key element in enabling an assessing officer to determine whether it would be reasonable to suspect that the applicant has been involved in war crimes and, therefore, whether the case requires referral to the WCU.

Accordingly, it is essential that the applicant completes the Declaration as comprehensively as possible and provides all necessary supporting documentation. 

All relevant parts of the Declaration must be completed.
Questions 14 - 26 must have a response.
If the answer is YES to questions 24, 25 and/or 26 then the applicant must complete question 27 and include a copy of all paperwork (that is, military book) showing details of their military service.
If any answers or paperwork are not in English, a certified translation should be attached.
The Declaration must be signed by the applicant. 
A photograph of the applicant is not required.
Incomplete Declaration forms will result in delays."


----------



## mayur.s.kadam (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear OZConnect,
I have applied for a 189 VISA and the DIBP officials asked me to submit Military service details, however i have never served in the Military.
What should i do?


----------



## mayur.s.kadam (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Victor,
Could you help me with more information on the form 1399.
I have apoplied for a 189 visa and the DIBP officials have asked me to submit Military service details.
However, i have never served in military. What should i do?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

mayur.s.kadam said:


> Hi Victor,
> Could you help me with more information on the form 1399.
> I have apoplied for a 189 visa and the DIBP officials have asked me to submit Military service details.
> However, i have never served in military. What should i do?


i am from conscription country but never served (i was overseas almost since birth ) and obviously i do not have any documents proving that I did not serve.

Anyone, any idea? SD?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> No need to PANIC - this is a legislative requirement for both VISAS as well as CITIZENSHIP applications.
> 
> Some excerpts from the DIBP policy below - note this isn't word for word (some parts are edited) and it's policy NOT legislation:
> 
> ...


What is WCU?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> No need to PANIC - this is a legislative requirement for both VISAS as well as CITIZENSHIP applications.
> 
> Some excerpts from the DIBP policy below - note this isn't word for word (some parts are edited) and it's policy NOT legislation:
> 
> ...


Again, can you tell me what is WCU?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abood said:


> Again, can you tell me what is WCU?


War crimes unit


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> War crimes unit




Are u sure? I couldn't find anything called WCU in Australia. It seems to be linked to security check. 
Another interesting question! Who decides whether an applicant must undergo a security check? Is it the CO or it is based on nationality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abood said:


> Are u sure? I couldn't find anything called WCU in Australia. It seems to be linked to security check.
> Another interesting question! Who decides whether an applicant must undergo a security check? Is it the CO or it is based on nationality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read the full sentence before WCU
You will reach the same conclusion 

I don't think it's it the public domain on what basis and grounds the extent of security check an applicant has to go through is decided
Every applicant invariably has to undergo a security check, it's just the level which varies

Cheers


----------

